
The Galaxy That Got Too Big - DarkContinent
http://nautil.us/issue/29/scaling/the-galaxy-that-got-too-big
======
fuzzythinker
Cool, never knew about
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pando_(tree)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pando_\(tree\))

~~~
pingou
I am surprised by the weight they mention in the article (and on Wikipedia).

6600 tons for more than 40 000 trunks, considering that Populus tremuloides
are usually 20–25m tall at maturity (again, according to wikipedia), seems
very low.

------
imperialdrive
All this information collected from such a distance with technology, science,
and ingenuity from the last hundred years. Even if we have only a hundred or
so left, there is plenty of awesomeness that can happen in that time. Good
stuff.

~~~
xlm1717
Why would _we_ have only a hundred or so left?

